# Robot Seguidor de Linea.



## FredGonz (Jul 2, 2011)

Estoy haciendo un robot seguidor de linea, pero el caso es que estoy teniendo probemas para mantenerme en la linea.. siempre se sale de ella..

La cuestion es que el robot tiene direccion trasera y propulcion delantera. La mayoria de los que he visto ustilizan un sistema de direccionamiento diferencial y he visto que asi es bastante sencillo de implementar...

La cuestion fue que ya hice las primeras pruebas para que siguiera la linea y no fue efectivo.. El dia de la entrega lo lleve y el profesor dice que necesito implementar un sistema de control PID.. Espero que me puedan orientar a como aplicar ese tipo de control en un seguidor de linea...

Sobre el robot.

- La propulsion es delantera con un motor DC para mover el carro hacia delante o atras.

- La direccion es trasera, hay un servo motor que mueve una rueda que da dirección (el carro es de 3 ruedas)

- Los sensores son hechos por mi con cartulina unos LDR y un led de altobrillo.

Tambien tengo unos sensores QRE1113 (no se si me recomiendan que ponga esos en ves de los LDR con led.


Bueno obviamente estoy utilizando un microcontrlador. Lo que necesito es que me orienten un poco en el algoritmo que debo usar.

Por cierto la entrada de los sensores las coloco en el conversor analogico digital de micro para tener mas nocion si esta sobre la linea, afuea o en el borde. Y utilizo 2 sensores.


----------



## hoorus (Jul 11, 2011)

mira te voy a poner un link y ahi esta tu problema en la diredcion trasera debes cambiar eso, y depende si tu robot es de deztresa o velocista los diseños son diferentes... aki te dejo un link con el diseño electronico y un video donde te explica todo para un velocista... si es destresa me avisas y yo te ayudo con el diseño ya tengo bastante experiencia en seguidores...
http://foros.mexatronica.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=30


----------



## OhneLitch (Oct 2, 2012)

> puedes colocarle doble sensor



Puede ser una buena opción, pero lo que yo recomiendo es que pongas 1 sensor en la parte delantera del velocista, puede ser a unos cuantos centímetros, para que cuando la señal del qr1114 que está en el centro sea 1 pueda de una u otra forma "advertir" al robot de una curva adelante.

También debes poner los sensores a una distancia un poco considerable del carro, ya que si esta muy cerca de este el tiempo de respuesta debe ser mínimo, y el no cumplir con este tiempo provoca que el robot se salga de la pista.


----------

